# Abs soreness after 4 days....



## pood (Oct 3, 2005)

So I just started doing boxing and in class we do a bunch of ab excercises...I've been off from lifting/working out for a while (atleast 6 month) so I'm kind of out of shape.


We did ALOT of leg raises last wednesday. I was lil sore in lower abs on thurs and friday. But saturady, wow, my abs were just so sore that if I tried to stretch them, it hurts...real bad...if long enoug, gives me a stomach ache.

can the soreness be delayed for 2 days? I went out drinking and ate quite a bit on friday night, but that can't be the cause of it.

Does this sound like a symptom of something serious?


----------



## Premiere (Oct 5, 2005)

i dont get sore until about 2 days after working a muscle group (i found out it was due to lack of sleep....when they say sleep is important in building muscle IT REALLY IS!!!) but yeah school is real hard these days and i've pulled some real late nights and all nighters, and haven't been sore til days after.


----------



## squanto (Oct 5, 2005)

DOMS - Delayed onset muscle soreness... Effects many people (or maybe everyone?)... I don't know too much about it, but it happens to me too. About 2 days after a serious workout, I'll get really sore, and it lasts a day or 2 after that. I've heard certain types of exercises or methods of lifting can be more likely to cause DOMS, but I don't know that for sure. Maybe someone who really knows what theyre talking about could help us out .

Also, since you just started working out, you are going to get a LOT more sore than if you'd been working out for a couple weeks already. I'd suggest starting slow.... as in make your workouts only 30 minutes long and don't push yourself TOO hard. Then a week or 2 later, you should be able to handle a more serious workout without being too painfully sore.


----------



## pood (Oct 5, 2005)

squanto said:
			
		

> DOMS - Delayed onset muscle soreness... Effects many people (or maybe everyone?)... I don't know too much about it, but it happens to me too. About 2 days after a serious workout, I'll get really sore, and it lasts a day or 2 after that. I've heard certain types of exercises or methods of lifting can be more likely to cause DOMS, but I don't know that for sure. Maybe someone who really knows what theyre talking about could help us out .
> 
> Also, since you just started working out, you are going to get a LOT more sore than if you'd been working out for a couple weeks already. I'd suggest starting slow.... as in make your workouts only 30 minutes long and don't push yourself TOO hard. Then a week or 2 later, you should be able to handle a more serious workout without being too painfully sore.



yeah, I do notice that everytime that I go back to working out, my first week or 2 really sucks.

it's weird though, my abs have never stayed sore for this long. the soreness has a different feeling then other times. It seems that if I stretch my abs, I get an uneasy feeling, almost like a stomach ache.

I'm thinking if this goes on till Friday, I've gotta go see the doc incase there's something serious is happening that I should know about.


----------

